# Living in Canada Wanting to Marry Mexiccan citizen and move to Mexico



## karlimarisa (May 25, 2012)

So where to begin, I'm currently dating a man living in Cabo San Lucas. We met when I was on vacation there for a month and had the time of our lives and have been talking, hanging out and happy ever since. I'm going there in a few days to visit for a few weeks and then coming home and working for a few months to save up more and going for 6 months. We haven't planned on getting married yet just because its to soon yet, but if our 6 months together goes well I can't see why we would want because I don't want to stay apart for so long. What I want to know is if we do plan on getting married what is the process. Will I have to keep leaving and come back? How long after we get married until I am a citizen and can permanently live there with him. I've really been stressing and all the advice I could get I would really appreciate it


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

karlimarisa said:


> So where to begin, I'm currently dating a man living in Cabo San Lucas. We met when I was on vacation there for a month and had the time of our lives and have been talking, hanging out and happy ever since. I'm going there in a few days to visit for a few weeks and then coming home and working for a few months to save up more and going for 6 months. We haven't planned on getting married yet just because its to soon yet, but if our 6 months together goes well I can't see why we would want because I don't want to stay apart for so long. What I want to know is if we do plan on getting married what is the process. Will I have to keep leaving and come back? How long after we get married until I am a citizen and can permanently live there with him. I've really been stressing and all the advice I could get I would really appreciate it



Here is an in depth discourse on the subject. Check it out and see if most of your questions are answered.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...82185-marriage-us-versus-marriage-mexico.html


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The ultimate question may turn out to be .... does he want to live with you or you with him... Many in Mexico prefer the economic opportunities of the US over what Mexico offers


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlanMexicali said:


> Here is an in depth discourse on the subject. Check it out and see if most of your questions are answered.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...82185-marriage-us-versus-marriage-mexico.html


Good call AlanMexicali, I had forgotten about that thread. 

Just make sure that you read the whole thread because there is some flat out incorrect information given near the beginning. Also, the thread is very US-centric and the parts about getting legal residency in the US obviously doesn't apply to Canada in the same way.

The information given about a foreigner marrying Mexican a citizen would be the same for the OP though.


----------



## Ennio (May 23, 2012)

Most countries have similar laws that apply when getting married to a citizen in some when you get married they give you a recident permit wich after some years like in us after 5 years you can become a us citizen in mexico once you show proof of marriage they make you a mexican citizen within days


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ennio said:


> Most countries have similar laws that apply when getting married to a citizen in some when you get married they give you a recident permit wich after some years like in us after 5 years you can become a us citizen in mexico once you show proof of marriage they make you a mexican citizen within days


The above information is incorrect and somewhat misleading...

In a nutshell and without details: (you can msg me if you wish and I will elaborate)
I'm a US citizen, recently married to a Mexican National, here in Mexico. I came in on a six month "tourist" visa prior to our marriage. After a bit of paperwork/application with INM... received my FM2 visa, which allows me to live here with my husband. The FM2 visa will need to be renewed after one year. After completion of the second year with FM2 visa I can start to make application for Nationalization should I wish to do so.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> The ultimate question may turn out to be .... does he want to live with you or you with him... Many in Mexico prefer the economic opportunities of the US over what Mexico offers


In this case, the OP is from Canada, not the US, but the principle may be the same.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ennio said:


> Most countries have similar laws that apply when getting married to a citizen in some when you get married they give you a recident permit wich after some years like in us after 5 years you can become a us citizen in mexico once you show proof of marriage they make you a mexican citizen within days


I'm sorry, but that's not correct. 

In the US you first must first obtain full legal residency status. If you obtain legal residency through marriage to a US citizen (which takes between 4 months and two years) then, after 3 years, you are allowed to start the process of applying for citizenship, which can take from 5 months to two years. You still have to do the citizenship interview and pass the required tests as well. So, it can take somewhere between as short as 3 years 9 months and as long as 7 years.

In Mexico it is not a "matter of days" at all. Well, OK, maybe a lot of days. The minimum length of time is two years after marriage. You must maintain legal residency in Mexico (a resident visa not just an FMM) for those two years and spend a minimum of 185 days in each of those two years inside Mexico. Then you must pass the required language, culture and history tests.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

One error in what I wrote regarding Mexican citizenship: You can't be out of the country more than 180 days TOTAL during your 2 years before applying for naturalization.


----------



## karlimarisa (May 25, 2012)

Thats alot of Great input. Still a bit confused but I will start to research everything everyone has said. Thank you.


----------



## karlimarisa (May 25, 2012)

itnavell said:


> The above information is incorrect and somewhat misleading...
> 
> In a nutshell and without details: (you can msg me if you wish and I will elaborate)
> I'm a US citizen, recently married to a Mexican National, here in Mexico. I came in on a six month "tourist" visa prior to our marriage. After a bit of paperwork/application with INM... received my FM2 visa, which allows me to live here with my husband. The FM2 visa will need to be renewed after one year. After completion of the second year with FM2 visa I can start to make application for Nationalization should I wish to do so.


I cant for the life of me figure out how to send a personal message. But yes I would love it if you could elaborate off of what you said


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

karlimarisa said:


> I cant for the life of me figure out how to send a personal message. But yes I would love it if you could elaborate off of what you said



Click on my "name" in the posting (upper left) You should then see my profile... I'm not sure as a newbie if you can send a private msg or not, but if you can you will see a place on my profile where it says "send private msg". If not, and you wish to, give me your email address and I will go into more details with you. It's not a difficult process to get married here, etc., but there is a fair amount of "paperwork".


----------

